# Who is glad it's not witnter!



## Chickenmum (Jun 14, 2009)

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooo
!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 14, 2009)

the heat of summer is here till fall.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 14, 2009)

Some days I'd rather it be cooler than friggin hot like it's going to be today.

But hey, who likes to dress in layers to meet -50 C windchill, right?

I just hope we get some rain soon.  A thundershower would be nice this evening...


----------



## Rence (Jun 14, 2009)

You know, I'm sick of this heat already 

I never have to worry about any of my animals freezing to death. They do very well in the winter. OTOH, I'm worried about all of them in this heat, especially the rabbits. I think one of them is gonna keel over in this heat.

I don't remember being terribly uncomfortable milking my cow the whole winter. I only remember my fingers being cold on two mornings. But I couldn't tell you when the last time was that I milked the cow and didn't soak my shirt with sweat. Those girls sure are hot! And it's not even July yet...

It seems like we didn't have much of a spring, even though technically it's still spring. We went from cold to hot. So gardening is a big pain too. The first spring I planted, I harvested several batches of spinach and broccoli raab. But this spring, they're all going to bolt :/  

And I hate doing chores at night when it's hot all because all the creepy crawlies come out and try to play with me 

But.......I have to admit: Spring and summer sure are pretty here!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

> I never have to worry about any of my animals freezing to death. They do very well in the winter. OTOH, I'm worried about all of them in this heat, especially the rabbits. I think one of them is gonna keel over in this heat.


Try giving them a frozen bottle of ice. Even after it melts it helps. We did this at the fair last year and boy did it make a difference. Just keep several in the freezer to switch back and forth.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 14, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the heat of summer is here till fall.


and only going to get hotter!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 14, 2009)

yes an its hot here today.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 14, 2009)

I am happy it's not winter   I like the green.  Though I didn't miss the bugs.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 14, 2009)

I like that things are green, but it's too hot to pull weeds!
I like that I don't have to feed, but the fact I will be haying soon, makes winter sound kinda nice!


----------



## farmy (Jun 15, 2009)

good idea farmer kitty, thats what I do becuase well you have to during florida summers. I also cut the tops off of 2 liter bottles and mix water and fruits and veggies in there for the pigs and freeze them... The piggies love it!


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)

What is this winter you speak of? Tell me more...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

okiron said:
			
		

> What is this winter you speak of? Tell me more...




It's freezing cold! Temps get really cold--Even sub-zero! There's this thing called windchill. It's how cold it is when you factor in the wind. There's this white stuff that falls from the sky instead of rain. That white stuff stays on the ground and piles up. You have to shovel it off driveways and sidewalks. The roads get slippery. You don't just take a quick trip outside for something as you have to bundle up to keep from freezing to death. 

Nasty stuff! I would rather have the warmth of summer.


----------



## okiron (Jun 15, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha out here I could even ask what rain is. I don't even remember the last time it rained.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

okiron said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rain is that wet stuff that falls out of the sky. It's water. Needed by all living things. Hopefully, you get some soon and that it comes as a nice steady soaking rain.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 15, 2009)

We went through the drought and then this winter we had all this rain and it is still coming! Ah its great!!!!!


----------

